# Revised thread: Wanted: Extra room in house to share for volunteer cook...



## Cristina (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a place to share with others and volunteer to cook in order to research my next novel based on gastronomy. I had to revise my last thread to make this clearer; Who knew writing a 'thread' is harder than books? Anyway if anyone knows of someone looking for a roommate who is volunteering cooking- let me know, Thanks


----------

